# Healthy Gourmet Waterless Cookware



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

Has anyone here ever bought any waterless cookware?

We just saw a presentation by a salesman for Healthy Gourmet cookware (Americraft) at our local fair and it was very impressive.
I can hardly believe it but I'm actually considering spending $2000 on pots and pans!








This is A LOT of money for us and we'd be on a 12 month layaway plan to pull it off so I want to make sure it's a worthwhile investment.

I'm very concerned about the possibility that this is a scam of some sort but I haven't found anything online that would indicate that this cookware is anything less than amazing and I was just wondering if any mamas around here have had any experience with this company or waterless cookware in general.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What on earth is "waterless" cookware?

IMO, if it's a legitimate business, you would be able to purchase one pan to see if you like it, if it's worth the money, etc, and not have to shell out $2,000 at once. Many people with "top of the line" kitchen sets build up the collection slowly, one piece at a time as they can afford to.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'd be buying Le Creuset with that 2 grand


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

It's basically cookware that is composed of several layers of steel, aluminum, and cast iron (all wrapped in surgical grade stainless steel) so that it conducts and retains heat evenly and cooks the food from all sides when the top is on. Like a mini oven. It seals in moisture so that you can cook vegetables and meat without adding any water, therefore not losing any nutrients that are usually leeched out in other cooking techniques.

He demonstrated by cooking some veggies and chicken (frozen!) in 15 minutes without any seasoning and it was delicious and perfectly tender and moist!

It is frustrating that I can't just buy one pan. I can buy an electric skillet or slow cooker alone and we might end up doing that... The 10-inch electric skillet alone was $400 though and if you buy the $2000 set you get the electric skillet, slow cooker and vegetable chopper "free"...

Here's a link to a picture of the set we are thinking of getting.. The Family Set.
http://www.healthygourmetcookware.com/customer.cfm


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's another link about their construction and performance.
http://www.americraftcookware.com/PR...6/Default.aspx


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

This screams scam to me.

It's not really hard to steam vegetables properly. It requires some attention, and some practice with timing vis a vis the rest of the meal. Those same talents are going to be required to cook with this new, expensive type of cookware requires. I really doubt the results you get are going to be that much different -- better or worse -- than with the cookware you already have (assuming you've got something better than super-lightweight aluminum pans).

If you have low-quality cookware, by all means, upgrade to something solid and better quality. But I think you can find a much better value for your money, and enjoy the upgrades sooner and with less disruption to your family's budget, than you would by investing in this set.

ETA:

1) This sounds like it's basically a pressure cooker, all fancied up with a new name. You can still buy pressure cookers, though, for a lot less than $2K. (And why you'd need multiple pressure cookers is beyond me.)

2) Also, a good quality pot will already have a lid that forms a pretty effective seal. Obviously, not a vacuum-tight seal, but tight enough that you don't lose THAT much moisture.

3) Much of the nutrients lost in cooking are lost because of the heating of the food. This "waterless" cooking isn't going to be able to combat that at all. It's not so much that nutrients "leach out" and are wasted down the drain, it's that heating can denature the proteins and vitamins in the food.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I wouldn't buy that.

I was at a convention/show and I htink they were there doing a demo. most of that stuff is like "as seen on tv" junk.. not worth it imho.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I think i recall a woman posting here about having gotten scammed by that company. The pots broke, and there were no legit phone numbers or anything.

I'll find the thread if i can. (nak)

aven


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

here's the thread. glad you haven't bought yet (i hope)!!

aven


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I posted a reply in TAO, please read, I'll sell you mine much cheaper!!!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If it was a legit company, they'd sell each piece individually, but with a modest discount by buying the set. I can't tell you if this is a good product or not, but it really sounds like the company is "questionable" and I wouldn't buy anything from them.

For the same money you can buy good quality cookware from reliable brands.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I think my MIL has them... looks like those, anyway. She loves them. I've never tried them, but I know there's some "special" way of cooking so I'm afraid of cooking at her house and ruining her expensive cookware







:

She said she heard the schpiel about 20 years ago and desperately wanted them, so she ended up doing it when she had some extra cash (i.e. when the kids all finished college).

On the plus side, we inherited her old expensive cookware...


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Oh, I've seen those demos, and I walk away because I don't want to get sucked in. Just like I walk away from the La Creuset display at Whole Foods.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
If it was a legit company, they'd sell each piece individually, but with a modest discount by buying the set. I can't tell you if this is a good product or not, but it really sounds like the company is "questionable" and I wouldn't buy anything from them.

For the same money you can buy good quality cookware from reliable brands.

The website says it can be bought individually, by the set, or in the "specialty collection"

Maybe buy one and see how you like it?


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I'm addicted to cookware. I sell Pampered Chef and have most of thier cookware. My favorite pieces in my kitchen are my Le Crueset dutch oven and my Pampered Chef 12" stainless steel Skillet. That 12" skillet makes cooking so quick. I can put all the chicken or steaks in it to cook at the same time instead of putting 2 at a time and spending forever at the stove. It's stainless steel with an aluminum core and it's so easy. My Le Crueset pot is for soups and for when I cook meats with wine. It simmers perfectly for hours without needing more water.

I also have an 8qt pressure cooker that rocks my world. I use it for steamed o
potatos, winter squashes, corn on the cob, quick beans and for when all I have are frozen meats in the house (gets them "fall apart" tender in 45 minutes or less).

You don't need a whole set from one seller. You need to find pieces that you love and get those. The le creuset and pc 12" skillet would cost less than 400 together and would completely transform your cooking. A good pressure cooker is less than 150. Mine isn't sold in the U.S., so I can't recommend a brand here.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Oh, and looking at that Americraft cookware....check out the handles. They don't have riveted handles, meaning that the handles are going to fall of or get lose eventually. Pampered chef has riveted handles and it means that the handles will never come off or get loose. I always look for riveted handles when I see a piece that I might want. Soldered on handles don't hold up as well either. I also wouldn't get handles that are anything except metal.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

Don't do it. For that much money, buy something with a proven history of quality. I have a huge set of Calphalon pots and pans and I didn't spend nearly that much either.

Personally I hate anything with plastic handles. Invariably they melt or break.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I LOVE my All Clad. They will last me forever.

Aven


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

My mom has waterless cookware, though I don't know what brand. They're at least 30 years old, and probably closer to 35. Her non-riveted handles have never come off. [Sorry, Chaoticzenmom. I used to sell PC as well, but to be honest, I can't stand my riveted handles: they're a pain to clean.] The handley pieces that were on top of the lids are long gone, though I don't know the story there. All that's left is a screw that sticks out. Works for mom.

That said, I don't think... no, I KNOW, my parents did not spend $2000 [or the 1970 equivalent] on them. My dad demoed them for a while [which I CANNOT picture to save my life; so NOT my dad], and so I'm sure they got them at a discount.

Good luck deciding what to do!


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow -- $2000 dollars.

I have All Clad - which is great. For $2000 you could buy at least 10-15 pieces of All Clad and never buy another pan for the rest of your life. I have pans that are 20 years old and look new.

A good quality pan will form a seal and cook "waterless" without any special gimicks.

And plastic handles- no way. Good quality cookware never ever has plastic handles because they simply do not last and they will melt in the oven.

I'd look elsewhere and start by figuring out what size pans you use the most and buy one or two at a time in the best brand for you.


----------



## seeing_stars (May 3, 2005)

My best friend has that set. She paid close to 3k after finance charges and she really regrets it. One of the handles melted clear off (er vent lids).


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I could have a VERY nice set of cast-iron for a fraction of that, and it'll defiantly last longer.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

For $2,000...buy Saladmaster!!! We







: our Saladmaster.

It is the same concept of the "Waterless" and ROCKS!!







:







:







: I don't think that i can use that little







: enough to descibe how much we love ours.

My husband adn I about threw-up when we signed the loan (yes LOAN) papers for our pots and pans, but now we wouldn't want to be without them. We actually took 2 of our pans on Vacation with us to my dad's for a week!









I do not sell them and get NO money or anything for this post. And I would be GLAD to answer any questions that you have (well, what i can!).

Mrs B


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm working on a longer response but these kiddos keep interrupting me!

I just wanted to let you all know I really appreciate all the input. Thanks!

We haven't yet bought anything btw.


----------



## lovespicyfood (Aug 7, 2008)

Found this thread/site after doing a search on this cookware. My wife and I contemplated the purchase of this cookware today when visiting our county fair. Getting the price list shocked us to say the least.

I went home and put their website into my browser to see if I could get a better deal. The main web pages looks nice and professional. However, when you click on the "purchase" tab, it comes up with a page that says something like "no longer active". Suspicious, esp. considering the huge price tag of these sets.

So I did a google search on waterless cookware and I came up with this site and this link:
http://www.waterlesscookware.com/sto...?idproduct=276

It looks awfully similiar to this healthy gourmet cookware, though the healthy gourmet stuff did not have pressure release valves. What I found interesting is that this set is advertised for ~$1500 off suggested retail which would put it into the price range of the healthy gourmet cookware.

Until today, I had never heard of "waterless cooking" and cookware. Any of you have advice/suggestions?

Regards,
Pete


----------



## Renee White (Aug 6, 2008)

check out www.justsmartliving.com 1/5th of the price, double the quality. O love my set.







:


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

I've never had a problem with Americraft. There were a couple other brands sold at my fair as well, but I chose Americraft because my mom has had it since I was a kid and it still works fabulous. She had a problem with one of hers and they replaced it, no questioned asked.

So... as far as scams go, IMO Americraft isn't one of them. If they stand behind my mom's pans that are 20 plus years... they've got my vote.

I just bought a couple more pieces at my fair yesterday. (slightly puzzled that you weren't able to buy individual pieces, it's ALWAYS been an option for me).


----------



## countryangels (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icequeen_in_ak*
> 
> I've never had a problem with Americraft. There were a couple other brands sold at my fair as well, but I chose Americraft because my mom has had it since I was a kid and it still works fabulous. She had a problem with one of hers and they replaced it, no questioned asked.
> 
> ...


I am confused, I went to the Americraft site, and I did not see the pots costing $3000 or even $2000??? What did you get for the 3000 or $2000 set?

I saw a 4 QT pot for 259 I think....and 1 for 179. Please explain more, thanks.


----------



## Newbiecooking (Aug 20, 2014)

*Is kitchencraftcookware.com same as Americraft company?*

Just bought the basic set for $2700 in Canada from the name called kitchencraftcookware.com. Is this company same as Americraft?


----------



## Max1234 (Nov 29, 2021)

salmontree said:


> Has anyone here ever bought any waterless cookware?
> 
> We just saw a presentation by a salesman for Healthy Gourmet cookware (Americraft) at our local fair and it was very impressive.
> I can hardly believe it but I'm actually considering spending $2000 on pots and pans!
> ...


This is not a scam. They have been around for years. I have been cooking with mine for almost 20 years now and I still can't say anything bad about them. Except maybe that I sometimes have trouble getting my food chopper to stick to my counter top.


salmontree said:


> Has anyone here ever bought any waterless cookware?
> 
> We just saw a presentation by a salesman for Healthy Gourmet cookware (Americraft) at our local fair and it was very impressive.
> I can hardly believe it but I'm actually considering spending $2000 on pots and pans!
> ...


This is not a scam. This company has been around for years. 
I have been cooking with mine for almost 20 years and still can't find anything bad to say about them.


----------

